# Problem with 8" Woofer



## kdmoye2 (Nov 6, 2012)

So a while back I let my friends borrow my sound system for a party (terrible idea) and both woofers got blown. When I say blown I mean they make absolutely no sound. I replaced them right after it happened but kept the old ones for a future project. 

Anyways, I started tinkering with the blown speakers trying to see what was wrong, no tears or wholes anywhere and the coil floats freely within the magnet. I have built a simple speaker before so I am familiar with how they work. Due to the fact that everything looked good mechanically I came to the conclusion that the coil was fried or the leads were bad so I went ahead and pulled the coil out. Pulled out the DMM and there was no resistance so I re-wrapped it and put it back in the magnet but still no sound even when I hook up the input leads directly to the coil!

Anyone have any ideas of what it could be?


Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

When you say no resistance, do you mean open? Or short?

Either way..... Sounds like the coil is dead..


----------



## kdmoye2 (Nov 6, 2012)

I mean there is a short.

I re-wrapped the coil and dropped it back into the magnet and still no sound. Not even distortion.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Parts Express has a great tech support line and they can help you find a drop in replacement (or close enough). Won't be as good as new, but might save you some money over new speakers.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

kdmoye2 said:


> I mean there is a short.
> 
> I re-wrapped the coil and dropped it back into the magnet and still no sound. Not even distortion.


It likely shorted early in the windings, so the coil's attached to both leads...

You "re-wrapped" the coil? I can't see wire that fine survive being removed from its former, much less lay flat so it fits in the gap after rewinding...

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it's time to shop for a new woofer, unfortunately.

Re-wrapping a coil isn't easy to do correctly. And if the coil was damaged, re-wrapping isn't really a fix.


----------

